# Germanwings 4U9525 in den franzoesischen Alpen abgestuerzt



## JePe (27. März 2015)

Am 24. Maerz 2015 ist der Germanwings-Flug 4U9525 in den franzoesischen Alpen zerschellt. Es gilt als sicher, dass alle 150 Insassen bei dem Unglueck zu Tode gekommen sind.

Im Rahmen einer Pressekonferenz gab  Brice Robin, Staatsanwalt von Marseille, am 26. Maerz bekannt, dass unmittelbar vor dem Aufprall des Flugzeugs der Pilot das Cockpit verlassen habe, die Maschine anschliessend in den Sinkflug uebergegangen sei und nicht mehr auf Funksprueche reagiert habe. Nach Auswertung der Audioaufzeichnung aus dem Cockpit sei man sehr sicher, dass der verbliebene Co-Pilot das Flugzeug vorsaetzlich habe zerschellen lassen.

In diesem Thread soll die weitere Entwicklung anteilnahms- und respektvoll begleitet werden.

Ich fuer meinen Teil haette mir gewuenscht, dass der Staatsanwalt hinsichtlich des Erkenntnisstandes vorsichtiger formuliert haette - die Truemmerteile sind weit verstreut in einem schwer zugaenglichen Gebiet; der Flight Recorder bislang nicht geborgen, eine forensische Untersuchung der sterblichen Ueberreste wird noch Wochen oder gar Monate dauern und andere Moeglichkeiten koennen zu diesem fruehen Zeitpunkt kaum verlaesslich ausgeschlossen werden.

Ungeklaert ist etwa, warum der Pilot das Cockpit verlassen hat. Unklar ist auch, warum er lediglich durch Klopfen versucht hat, wieder in das Cockpit zu gelangen, anstatt den dafuer vorgesehenen Code einzugeben - das haette im Cockpit zu einem Audiosignal fuehren muessen, dass aber scheinbar in der Aufnahme nicht zu hoeren ist (oder zumindest nicht erwaehnt wird). Das oeffnet - leider - Spekulationen Tuer und Tor und duerfte das Thema fuer lange Zeit in den Medien belassen; zum Leidwesen der Angehoerigen.

Eine denkbare alternative Erklaerung waere z. B. eine Vergiftung durch kontaminierte Atemluft - die erklaeren wuerde, weshalb der Pilot das Cockpit verlassen (einsetzende Uebelkeit) und der Co-Pilot unmittelbar danach die Kontrolle verloren hat. Die Atemluft wird in fast allen Passagierflugzeugen durch die Triebwerke angesaugt (Ausnahme: Boeing 787) und dann aufbereitet ins Flugzeuginnere geleitet. 2010 kam es bereits zu einem Beinahe-Unfall; der Deutsche Berufsverband der Umweltmediziner e. V. hat schon vor Jahren auf das „Sick-Aeroplane-Syndrome“ und seine akuten wie mittel- und langfristigen Risiken hingewiesen.

Damit will ich weder Vorsatz noch Verschwoerung unterstellen noch die gegenwaertig favorisierte Theorie als unglaubwuerdig abtun, wohl aber meine Bedenken am Vorpreschen des Staatsanwaltes formulieren - die Leitung der Ermittlungen liegt beim Pariser Bureau d'Enquêtes et d'Analyses (BEA), dass sich bislang ebensowenig geaeussert hat wie die deutsche Bundesstelle fuer Flugunfalluntersuchung (BFU).

Zum Schluss - sollten die ueblichen Verdaechtigen Anstrengungen unternehmen, diesen Thread in eine Verschwoerungstrollhoehle zu verwandeln, werde ich die Moderation um Schliessung bitten.

Newsblog bei SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Ungeklaert ist etwa, warum der Pilot das Cockpit verlassen hat. Unklar ist auch, warum er lediglich durch Klopfen versucht hat, wieder in das Cockpit zu gelangen, anstatt den dafuer vorgesehenen Code einzugeben - das haette im Cockpit zu einem Audiosignal fuehren muessen, dass aber scheinbar in der Aufnahme nicht zu hoeren ist (oder zumindest nicht erwaehnt wird). Das oeffnet - leider - Spekulationen Tuer und Tor und duerfte das Thema fuer lange Zeit in den Medien belassen; zum Leidwesen der Angehoerigen.



Soweit ich es gelesen habe, ist es möglich, die Tür von innen zu verriegeln, so dass man die Tür auch mit dem passenden Code von außen nicht mehr öffnen kann. Siehe: http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/cockp...tfall-code.724.de.html?dram:article_id=315429

Inwiefern das zu einem Signal hätte führen müssen kann ich nicht beurteilen allerdings erschließt sich mir nicht, warum der Pilot den Code nicht hätte nutzen sollen. Das ergibt keinen Sinn.


----------



## bingo88 (27. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Soweit ich es gelesen habe, ist es möglich, die Tür von innen zu verriegeln, so dass man die Tür auch mit dem passenden Code von außen nicht mehr öffnen kann.
> siehe: http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/cockp...tfall-code.724.de.html?dram:article_id=315429


Das wollte ich gerade auch schreiben. Das Verriegeln der Tür muss vorsätzlich geschehen, dafür muss man also bei Bewusstsein sein.


----------



## JePe (27. März 2015)

... das ist so, jedenfalls nach meinem Verstaendnis, nicht richtig - sie muss aktiv entriegelt werden, entweder von innen oder per Code von aussen. Richtig ist, dass der Versuch von aussen unterbunden werden kann. Das setzt aber voraus, dass das System funktioniert hat, dass tatsaechlich der Pilot (und nicht etwa ein Passagier, weil der Pilot nicht mehr in der Lage dazu war) versucht hat, die Tuer zu oeffnen und der Co-Pilot noch reagieren konnte.

Wie gesagt, ich unterstelle nicht, dass die Version der Staatsanwaltschaft falsch ist. Ich sehe nur nicht, dass es irgendwelche belastbaren Fakten gibt, die sie untermauern. Am Ende ist das einzige Beweisstueck eine Tonaufnahme, auf der nichts zu hoeren ist.


----------



## Putinversteher (27. März 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Zum Schluss - sollten die ueblichen Verdaechtigen Anstrengungen unternehmen, diesen Thread in eine Verschwoerungstrollhoehle zu verwandeln, werde ich die Moderation um Schliessung bitten.



Erstmal Glückwunsch zu diesem Tiefschlag in diesen Zusammenhang, großes Kino an dieser Stelle...


Zum Thema: Es gibt ein Internationales Piloten Forum an dem sich fast ausschließlich Berufspiloten über diesen Fall austauschen, ist ziemlich interessant die Diskussion zu verfolgen, da dort eben auch viel Berufswissen & Austausch stattfindet. Was zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt wer an Informationen kommen möchte, ein bischen zielführender ist als die Spekulationen die in den Medien betrieben werden (finde es an der Stelle ein bischen Irritierend das der Co-Pilot schon komplett als Schuldiger per Suizid ausgemacht wird,  was man einfach nochnicht sicher sagen kann, da der Datenschreiber ja nochnicht gefunden wurde, kein abgleich stattfand usw.) Nur um es klar auszusprechen, ich vermute darin nicht irgendeinen Geheimverschwörungsufo Märchen, sondern das einfach die möglichkeit besteht von technischem versagen, (z.B. Langsamer Sauerstoff Ausfall der für einen dramatischen Effekt sorgt den man selber garnicht mitschneidet weil es so schleichend geht. Siehe Hypoxie (Medizin) â€“ Wikipedia & Ein Video wie es sich für Flieger auswirkt -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpLi67NdD4w) 
Anscheinend ist die Theorie mit dem "Verschluss von innen des Co-Piloten" auch nicht sicher aus sicht der Piloten da wohl einige Flugkabinen mit einem "Override Code" ausgestattet sind der den Piloten bekannt ist, der auch in Intervallen gewechselt wird usw. (z.B. für den Fall das Terroristen in die Kabine gelangt wären, von Skymarshall´s bis zum Spezialkommando durch die normale "Lock" Funktion eben nicht "ausgeschlossen" sind usw.)

Bisher gibt aber so oder so, alles zuwenig her um jetzt schon sagen zu können "so und so war es auf jedenfall" - bis auf die Tatsache das alle Hinterbliebenen jetzt den Horror auf Erden durchmachen.


Hier das Pilotenforum: Airbus A320 crashed in Southern France - PPRuNe Forums


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> ... das ist so, jedenfalls nach meinem Verstaendnis, nicht richtig - sie muss aktiv entriegelt werden, entweder von innen oder per Code von aussen. Richtig ist, dass der Versuch von aussen unterbunden werden kann. Das setzt aber voraus, dass das System funktioniert hat, dass tatsaechlich der Pilot (und nicht etwa ein Passagier, weil der Pilot nicht mehr in der Lage dazu war) versucht hat, die Tuer zu oeffnen und der Co-Pilot noch reagieren konnte.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich unterstelle nicht, dass die Version der Staatsanwaltschaft falsch ist. Ich sehe nur nicht, dass es irgendwelche belastbaren Fakten gibt, die sie untermauern. Am Ende ist das einzige Beweisstueck eine Tonaufnahme, auf der nichts zu hoeren ist.



Soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe -- gestern Illner im ZDF gesehen -- gibt es keine Möglichkeit von außen ins Cockpit zu kommen, wenn der/die Piloten das nicht wollen.
Der erste Code ist praktisch nur eine Anfrage, die den Piloten zeigt, dass jemand was will.
Mit dem zweiten Code könnte man die Tür entriegeln, aber nur dann, wenn der/die Piloten nicht den "Locked" Knopf drückt, denn dann bleibt die Tür verschlossen.
Viele reden jetzt darüber, dass das hätte verhindert werden können, wenn man, wie in den USA in der Regel üblich, immer zwei Personen im Cockit hat -- steigt einer der Politen aus, rückt ein Crewmitglied nach. Sollte aber der Co Polit diese kriminelle Energie habe, sich und die anderen in den Tod zu fliegen, hätte ein Crewmitglied, der mit im cockpit gesessen hätte, daran nicht so viel hätte ändern können. Der Copilot hätte ihn wahrscheinlich einfach KO geschlagen, bevor er in den Sturzflug übergegangen ist.

Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, was die Menschen im Flugzeug für Gedanken hatten, als sie bemerkt haben, dass das Flugzeug gegen die Felsen prallen wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2015)

> Ungeklaert ist etwa, warum der Pilot das Cockpit verlassen hat. Unklar ist auch, warum er lediglich durch Klopfen versucht hat, wieder in das Cockpit zu gelangen, anstatt den dafuer vorgesehenen Code einzugeben - das haette im Cockpit zu einem Audiosignal fuehren muessen, dass aber scheinbar in der Aufnahme nicht zu hoeren ist


Er kann zwar von Außen den Code eingeben woraufhin ein Licht angeht und ein Knopf gedrückt werden muss. Da ein öffnen von draußen nicht möglich ist zumindest nicht in angemessener Zeitraum blieb nur die Möglichkeit zum Eintreten ( was allerdings auch länger gedauert hätte. Es war ja eben der Schutz das man nur von innen öffnen konnte, den Code hätte man sich ja auch leicht erpressen können. Einige Fluggesellschaften sind ja deswegen dazu übergegangen das jederzeit 2 Personen in der Kabine verbleiben müssen um so etwas für die Zukunft zu vermeiden.
Generell gibt es auch die üblichen Verlangen die ein verlassen des Cockpits erzwingen da dort kein WC montiert ist. Und wer rechnet wirklich damit das sein Arbeitskollege klassisches Kamikaze machen will. frgen tue ich mich nur wie der überhaupt fliegen durfte bei den Flecken auf der Weste und an dem Tag sogar Krankgeschrieben sein soll.


----------



## Amon (27. März 2015)

Haltern, die Stadt aus der die Schüler kamen ist 20km weg von mir. Das hat die ganze Region hier schwer getroffen. Ich bitte alle die sich an dieser Diskussion hier beteiligen um Respekt und Anstand. Danke.


----------



## yingtao (27. März 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> ...
> Anscheinend ist die Theorie mit dem "Verschluss von innen des Co-Piloten" auch nicht sicher aus sicht der Piloten da wohl einige Flugkabinen mit einem "Override Code" ausgestattet sind der den Piloten bekannt ist, der auch in Intervallen gewechselt wird usw. (z.B. für den Fall das Terroristen in die Kabine gelangt wären, von Skymarshall´s bis zum Spezialkommando durch die normale "Lock" Funktion eben nicht "ausgeschlossen" sind usw.)
> 
> Bisher gibt aber so oder so, alles zuwenig her um jetzt schon sagen zu können "so und so war es auf jedenfall" - bis auf die Tatsache das alle Hinterbliebenen jetzt den Horror auf Erden durchmachen.
> ...



Letztlich kann man wirklich erst sagen was wirklich passiert ist wenn man den Flugschreiber gefunden und ausgewertet hat. Mittlerweile ist auch ein Mitschnitt der letzten 60 Sekunden des Voicerecorders aufgetaucht der einer Nachrichtenagentur zugespielt worden sein soll. Im verlinkten Forum halten viele diese Aufnahme für ein Fake weil bestimmte Geräusche fehlen was aber dadurch erklärbar wäre das der Voicerecorder beschädigt war. Was das einschließen im Cockpit angeht kann man wohl auf dem Mitschnitt das Signal für den Masteroverride hören gefolgt von einem Signal das der Override abgelehnt wird. Viele sind sich darüber einig das geschultes Personal wie der Pilot oder der Co-Pilot in der Lage sind das Cockpit so zu verschließen das niemand die Kabine betreten kann.

Die Tonaufnahme ist als Beweis dafür was genau geschehen ist sehr wenig aber die aktuelle Theorie ist was mit den Daten die man hat passt. Gäbe es z.B. Probleme mit der Atemluft gibt es Systeme die die Atemluft für Cockpit und Passagiere getrennt misst und für den Notfall gibt es im Cockpit eine getrennte Luftzufuhr. In der geleakten Tonaufnahme kann man wohl auch hören das der Autopilot ausgeschaltet wurde und die Dauer des Sinkflugs spricht auch gegen die Theorie das der Co-Pilot ohnmächtig geworden ist.


----------



## Chinaquads (27. März 2015)

Brauchen wir unbedingt so einen Thread ? Traurig genug, das jemand aktiv ein Flugzeug aus persönlichen Gründen an einem Berg zerschellen lassen muss...

Wir sollten uns darum sorgen, was mit den Hinterbliebenen geschieht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2015)

So lange man sich vernünftig unterhält ist es doch kein Problem, und so etwas kann man auch als Verarbeitung sehen.


> Wir sollten uns darum sorgen, was mit den Hinterbliebenen geschieht.


Gilt das auch für die Angehörigen für den Co Piloten? Die müssen ja auch übelst betroffen sein von der Tat


----------



## TomatenKenny (27. März 2015)

ich wäre dafür das man nich nur sprachaufnahmen macht sondern auch auf videoüberwachung  im cockpit zurück greift. frag mich sowieso das sowas nicht gemacht wird.

PS: etwas makaber, aber ein tag vor dem unglück kam im tv ne doku über den Anden absturtz wo das flugzeug an einem berghang zerschellt ist.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für die Angehörigen für den Co Piloten? Die müssen ja auch übelst betroffen sein von der Tat



Auf jeden Fall. um die muss man sich sogar besondern kümmern, denn ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Leute jetzt einen Hass auf den Copiloten haben und es an ihnen auslassen wollen.
So gesehen gut, dass die Angehörigen des Copiloten an einem anderen Ort sind als die anderen Angehörigen des Flugzeuges.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. März 2015)

Das man den vollständigen Namen, das Bild des Co-Piloten und das Haus seiner Eltern (!!!) gezeigt hat, ist mMn ein Unding. 

Den Eltern des Co-Piloten bleibt doch jetzt gar nichts anderes übrig, als ein Umzug. Die werden dohc in ihrem Ort nie wieder glücklich. Aber mir tun nicht nur die Angehörigen leid, auch die Rettungskräfte und die Leute, die den Stimmrekorder auswerten müssen. Wieviel Panik muss zum Schluss in der Stimme des Kapitän gewesen sein?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2015)

> Das man den vollständigen Namen, das Bild des Co-Piloten und das Haus seiner Eltern (!!!) gezeigt hat, ist mMn ein Unding.


Wer so etwas macht verdient ein Berufsverbot auf Lebenszeit, das gilt für jeden in der Kette.


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2015)

Das ist wirklich ein Unding. N24 hat sich dafür auf Twitter entschuldigt (was jetzt natürlich auch zu spät ist), bei der "Bild" gehört so etwas hingegen zum Tagesgeschäft und sie werden nicht müde immer weitere "Details" zu berichten oder zu erfinden... wer weiß.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das man den vollständigen Namen, das Bild des Co-Piloten und das Haus seiner Eltern (!!!) gezeigt hat, ist mMn ein Unding.
> 
> Den Eltern des Co-Piloten bleibt doch jetzt gar nichts anderes übrig, als ein Umzug. Die werden dohc in ihrem Ort nie wieder glücklich. Aber mir tun nicht nur die Angehörigen leid, auch die Rettungskräfte und die Leute, die den Stimmrekorder auswerten müssen. Wieviel Panik muss zum Schluss in der Stimme des Kapitän gewesen sein?



Auf jeden Fall. Echt arm, was die Bild mal wieder macht und dann wundern sie sich, dass sie als "Lügenpresse" und "Schwachköpfe" betitelt werden?



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wer so etwas macht verdient ein Berufsverbot auf Lebenszeit, das gilt für jeden in der Kette.



Könnte man da nicht mal Anzeige erstatten?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das man den vollständigen Namen, das Bild des Co-Piloten und das Haus seiner Eltern (!!!) gezeigt hat, ist mMn ein Unding.
> 
> Den Eltern des Co-Piloten bleibt doch jetzt gar nichts anderes übrig, als ein Umzug. Die werden dohc in ihrem Ort nie wieder glücklich. Aber mir tun nicht nur die Angehörigen leid, auch die Rettungskräfte und die Leute, die den Stimmrekorder auswerten müssen. Wieviel Panik muss zum Schluss in der Stimme des Kapitän gewesen sein?



Bildzeitung beim Bäcker heute früh: Komplettes Cover mit Foto und Klarnamen des Co-Piloten und der Zeile "Der Amok-Pilot".


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. März 2015)

Wie die meisten bin ich fassungslos, weil der Co-Pilot den Absturz  absichtlich herbeigeführt haben soll. Es ist schwer vorstellbar, dass  jemand auf so perfide Weise Selbstmord begeht, um 149 andere Menschen  mit in den Tod zu reißen. Zu gerne möchte ich etwas anderes glauben, aber  nach derzeitigem Ermittlungsstand ist das die plausibelste Erklärung. Es  wäre auch nicht das erste Mal, dass so etwas passiert.  

EgyptAir-Flug 990 â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2015)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bildzeitung beim Bäcker heute früh: Komplettes Cover mit Foto und Klarnamen des Co-Piloten und der Zeile "Der Amok-Pilot".



Echt schlimm, was der Laden da druckt. 
Normaler Weise müsste man den Chefredakteur in Verfahren reindrücken.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wie die meisten bin ich fassungslos, weil der Co-Pilot den Absturz  absichtlich herbeigeführt haben soll. Es ist schwer vorstellbar, dass  jemand auf so perfide Weise Selbstmord begeht, um 149 andere Menschen  mit in den Tod zu reißen. Zu gerne möchte ich etwas anderes glauben, aber  nach derzeitigem Ermittlungsstand ist das die plausibelste Erklärung. Es  wäre auch nicht das erste Mal, dass so etwas passiert.
> 
> EgyptAir-Flug 990 â€“ Wikipedia



Es gibt Leute, die als Geisterfahrer auf der Autobahn in den Gegenverkehr fahren.
Dann gibt es Väter/Mütter, die erst ihre Kinder töten, bevor sie sich selbst töten.
Keine Ahnung, was da psychisch vorgehen.


----------



## jamie (27. März 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Haltern, die Stadt aus der die Schüler kamen ist 20km weg von mir. Das hat die ganze Region hier schwer getroffen. Ich bitte alle die sich an dieser Diskussion hier beteiligen um Respekt und Anstand. Danke.



Respekt und Anstand sollte doch nicht mit geographischer Nähe zusammenhängen.

Zur B*ld nur folgendes Zitat von Max Goldt: 


> Diese Zeitung ist ein Organ der Niedertracht. Es ist falsch, sie zu lesen. Jemand, der zu dieser Zeitung beiträgt, ist gesellschaftlich absolut inakzeptabel. Es wäre verfehlt, zu einem ihrer Redakteure freundlich oder auch nur höflich zu sein. Man muß so unfreundlich zu ihnen sein, wie es das Gesetz gerade noch zuläßt. Es sind schlechte Menschen, die Falsches tun


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2015)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bildzeitung beim Bäcker heute früh: Komplettes Cover mit Foto und Klarnamen des Co-Piloten und der Zeile "Der Amok-Pilot".


Absolute Frechheit, egal was ihn dazu bewogen hatte. 
Berichterstattung ist völlig ok aber muss es immer so reißerisch sein ohne Skrupel. Wenn denen mal jemand was Tickendes zuschickt wären wohl die wenigsten traurig darüber. Ist es denn wirklich so schwer eine Sekunde darüber nachzudenken oder sich zu fragen wie man sich selbst dabei fühlen würde?



> Es ist schwer vorstellbar, dass  jemand auf so perfide Weise Selbstmord begeht, um 149 andere Menschen  mit in den Tod zu reißen.


Leider denkt wohl niemand darüber nach um bei seinem Freitod niemanden sonst zu schädigen. Sieht man leider allzu oft


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. März 2015)

Mal eine Frage an die technisch versierten User unter uns.

Warum werden die Daten die der Flugdatenschreiber und Stimmenrekorder aufzeichnen, nicht per Echtzeit an einen exteren Server übertragen? 

Technisch nicht machbar? 
Kostenfrage?


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2015)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bildzeitung beim Bäcker heute früh: Komplettes Cover mit Foto und Klarnamen des Co-Piloten und der Zeile "Der Amok-Pilot".



Nicht nur da. Auf deren Webseite ist das weiterhin der "Aufmacher" sehe ich gerade. Und nur ein Klick weiter sieht man dann auch direkt die Fotos vom Elternhaus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2015)

> Warum werden die Daten die der Flugdatenschreiber und Stimmenrekorder aufzeichnet, nicht per Echtzeit an einen exteren Server übertragen?


Machbar wäre wohl viel, aber wie viele Funkfrequenzen will man dafür bereithalten dazu auch noch abhörsicher. Dazu dürften dann wohl auch Funkstörungen gehören, und wo sollen die Server stehen mit welchem Volumen? Es muss ja auch sichergestellt sein das dort nix verschwindet oder an Leute gelangt denen so etwas nix angeht.

Genauso die Frage nach Bildmaterial, mehr Datenvolumen mehrere Kameras ( die könnte man verdecken und was weiß ich nicht noch alles  )


----------



## Putinversteher (27. März 2015)

Bisher beschränkt sich im Europäischen Luftraum die Daten die Geschickt werden (Mode S) auf folgende Daten.
die sogenannten DAPs (Downlink Aircraft Parameters). Diese sind:
• Magnetic Bearing
• Indicated Airspeed
• Vertical Speed
• Roll-Angle
• Track Angle
• True Track Angle
• Ground Speed
• Selected Altitude

Das sind die Daten die per Transponder an die Bodenstationen geschickt werden. Inkl. Individueller Nummer usw. für die Identifikation der einzelnen Flugzeuge.  Aber eben nichts an Daten wie Livebilder/Ton usw.


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2015)

Das wäre vermutlich auch zu anfällig, so dass man die "Blackbox", die auch Abstürze übersteht so oder so weiterhin benötigen würde.


----------



## Amon (27. März 2015)

Technisch machbar sicherlich, aber da es sich bei den Black Boxes um Sicherheitssysteme handelt, müssen das zwangsläufig autarke Systeme sein ohne Anbindung nach außen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. März 2015)

Ob man es bei Jobs wie Busfahrer oder Pilot bei der jetzigen Ärztlichen Schweigepflicht belassen kann würde ich bezweifeln event. wäre eine Meldepflicht besser in welcher Form auch immer über eine 2. Instanz die dann noch mal abwägen kann ob der Arbeitgeber zu informieren ist. Ob eine Stewardess im Cockpit ausgereicht hätte als der Pilot raus ging ist fraglich wenn er das wirklich machen will und kräftig genug ist kann er es trotzdem machen auch wenn es egal ist ob die Stewardess sofort oder beim Aufprall ums Leben kommt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. März 2015)

Vielleicht geht es auch nicht ums überwinden, sondern eher darum, dass er vielleicht Scham gehabt hätte vor einem zweiten das durchzuführen.

Sonst hätte er ja wohl auch den Piloten überwinden können, den Überraschungsmoment hätte er ja gehabt. Er konnte ja bei einem 2 Stunden Flug den Toilettengang des Piloten nicht einplanen.


----------



## Jineapple (27. März 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Ob man es bei Jobs wie Busfahrer oder Pilot bei der jetzigen Ärztlichen Schweigepflicht belassen kann würde ich bezweifeln event. wäre eine Meldepflicht besser in welcher Form auch immer über eine 2. Instanz die dann noch mal abwägen kann ob der Arbeitgeber zu informieren ist. Ob eine Stewardess im Cockpit ausgereicht hätte als der Pilot raus ging ist fraglich wenn er das wirklich machen will und kräftig genug ist kann er es trotzdem machen auch wenn es egal ist ob die Stewardess sofort oder beim Aufprall ums Leben kommt.



So wie ich das verstanden habe dürfte ein Arzt die Schweigepflicht auch jetzt schon brechen wenn er der Meinung ist, dass der Pilot fluguntauglich ist.

Was die 2-Personen Regel angeht - klar, sicher verhindern kann es das nicht. Aber es ist denke ich relativ einfach umzusetzen und kann unter Umständen helfen, also finde ich es nicht schlecht.
Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass der Copilot dass nicht von vornherein geplant hat sondern halt schon länger Selbstmordgedanken hatte und dann als er plötzlich allein war er sozusagen die Gelegenheit "genutzt" hat, so schlimm das klingt. Es hätte durchaus sein können, dass er nicht mal versucht hätte, den Piloten oder eine Stewardess zu überwältigen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2015)

> Ob eine Stewardess im Cockpit ausgereicht hätte als der Pilot raus ging ist fraglich wenn er das wirklich machen will und kräftig genug ist kann er es trotzdem machen auch wenn es egal ist ob die Stewardess sofort oder beim Aufprall ums Leben kommt.


Es würde aber reichen um im 1. Augenblick den Knopf drücken zu können oder die Tür manuell von Innen zu öffnen.

Vielleicht könnte man für die Zukunft über ein Kartensystem nachdenken welche jeder Pilot haben muss um die Steuerung freizugeben, oder Sitzbelegungserkennung. Wenn jemand die Karte abzieht oder aufsteht würde man auf Autopilot schalten der keine Eingriffe zulässt.


----------



## Putinversteher (28. März 2015)

Kann schonmal passieren... : Journalisten belagerten Freundin: Andreas G.: ?Ich wurde mit dem Suizid-Piloten verwechselt? - Aus aller Welt - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Notruf Unstimmigkeiten : Germanwings-Flugzeug abgestürzt: "Airbus hat einen Notruf abgesetzt" - N24.de
Warum stürzte Flug 4U9525 ab? Die wichtigsten Fragen


----------



## mayo (28. März 2015)

Es gibt so viele und einfachere Wege einen Suizid zu begehen... Warum gleich einen massenmord daraus machen.  Was mir allerdings echt mies aufstößt ist , das GW einen Piloten fliegen lässt, der seine Ausbildung wegen mehrmonatiger Behandlung wegen Depressionen unterbrechen musste.  So einer " Gefahrenquelle " lasse ich doch nicht in eine vollbesetzte fliegende Bombe ..  Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man sowas länger verheimlichen kann.  Vorfällen in einer so "sensiblen" Branche.


----------



## Jineapple (28. März 2015)

Was das angeht, würde ich erstmal sagen dass man abwarten muss. Wir haben nicht sehr viele zuverlässige Informationen, was den psychischen Zustand angeht. Im Moment kann niemand wirklich sagen, wie viel von den psychischen Problem der Lufthansa und den behandelnden Ärzten bekannt war. Und ich finde auch, dass eine frühere Depression kein Grund sein sollte, einen Piloten vom Dienst auszuschließen. Wenn sie andauert, ist das natürlich was anderes...


----------



## Adi1 (28. März 2015)

Warten wir doch erst mal ab, was die Auswertung des Flugschreibers ergibt.


----------



## apap (28. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Soweit ich es gelesen habe, ist es möglich, die Tür von innen zu verriegeln, so dass man die Tür auch mit dem passenden Code von außen nicht mehr öffnen kann. Siehe: Cockpit-Tür - Die Sache mit dem Notfall-Code
> 
> Inwiefern das zu einem Signal hätte führen müssen kann ich nicht beurteilen allerdings erschließt sich mir nicht, warum der Pilot den Code nicht hätte nutzen sollen. Das ergibt keinen Sinn.



Mein Bruder ist Fluggeräteelektroniker, und er erklärte mir dass es zwei Stufen der Entriegelung der Cockpittür gibt, meist per Hebel mit 3 Stufen. Offen, dann verschlossen und von außen nur mit gültigem Code zu öffen (jedes befugtes Personal an Board besitzt einen anderen Code), und die dritte Stufe wär komplett Verriegelerung (Blockade aller Codes). Sprich auch nicht von außen zu öffnen, sondern nur vom Cockpit aus. Es geht darum dass bedrohtes Personal ( Terrorist hält CoPiloten Waffe an den Kopf) dennoch nicht ins Cockpit gelangen kann auch wenn Code bekannt ist, eine Sicherheitsmaßnahme nach dem 11. September. 
Dennoch haben die Amis weiter geschaut, seit den Anschlägen von New York darf ein CoPilot nie ohne Kapitän im Cckpit sitzen. Wir in Europa zahlen mal wieder Blutzoll für unsere Nachsicht, dabei war das Szenario als Variable sehr wohl bekannt.

Mich persöhnlich wundert es etwas, denn der Pilot ist potentiell als fehlerhafter Mensch immer die aller größte Gefahr. Statistisch führen über 70% menschlichen Versagens zur Flugunglücken, gefolgt von technischen Versagen dahinter und selten zumindest im Westen, matiereller Verschleiss. Aber nüchtern betrachtet, gemessen an der Anzahl aller aktiven Piloten und ihren persöhnlichen Problemen, ist es rein mathematisch nicht auszuschließen dass iwann, iwer so etwas tut wie in der jetztigen Tragödie. Es wurde wirklich nicht an alles gedacht was die Luftfahrt-Sicherheit angeht. Meiner Meinung nach sitzen da eine Hand voll Verantwortlicher mit einem Bein im selben Boot, erkenne kolektives Versagen.

Welcher Berufsarzt erachtette einen CoPiloten mit Psychosen in seiner Krankenakte, als flugtauglich ? Ich untersuchte im Bund Leute auf Sehkraft und Hörvermögen vor einem Auslandseinsatz, und wegen solchen kleinen Wehwechen schrieben wir ein gutes Fünftel Williger untauglich. Mit Psychose in der Akte musste man es nichteinmal versuchen zumindest bei unserem Stabsarzt. Die EASA sieht das wohl lockerer...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

Egal was da jetzt die Ursache war, es zeigte mal wieder auf das die bestehenden Sicherheitssysteme dringend einer Überholung bedürfen. Warum man wie nicht sonst auch immer das US Modell als Vorbild genommen hat ist mir ein Rätsel.


> Wir in Europa zahlen mal wieder Blutzoll für unsere Nachsicht, dabei war das Szenario als Variable sehr wohl bekannt.


Ist es nicht fast immer so das Länder die nicht von solchen Attentaten betroffen waren es vielleicht nicht so streng sehen? Oder lag es am Profit oder dem Wunsch der Kunden das alles billiger sein muss?


----------



## apap (28. März 2015)

Naja komm ne Kostenfrage wärs nicht wenn der Steward oder so kurz mal in Cockpit kommt weil der Kapitän auf Klo muss. Und diese Regelung gibt es doch schon in den Staaten, warum sollten wir also warten bis es bei uns kracht ? Ich sehe kein Grund dafür auch wenn das Unglück nicht passiert wär. Dass unsere Fehleranalyse auf Blut basiert sprich Unglücken stimmt ja, allerdings bezieht sich das eher auf technische Belangen. Ein Copilot mit ner festgestellten Psychose... was kommt als nächstes Suizide in Atomkraftwerken ? Ich finde bei solchen verantwortungsvollen Positionen sind "alle" möglichen Gefahren im selben Fokus. Bei Nachlässigkeit reicht ein einziger aus wie man sieht, um über 150 Seelen den Tod zu bringen.


----------



## Adi1 (28. März 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Egal was da jetzt die Ursache war, es zeigte mal wieder auf das die bestehenden Sicherheitssysteme dringend einer Überholung bedürfen. Warum man wie nicht sonst auch immer das US Modell als Vorbild genommen hat ist mir ein Rätsel.



Naja, nachher ist man immer schlauer. 

Absolute Sicherheit wird es niemals geben, da ändert auch die Zwei-Mann-Regel nichts.


----------



## apap (28. März 2015)

Sag das mal den Eltern der 16 Kinder an Board. Allein aus Kulanz sollte die Lufthansa hier Willen und Streben zeigen. Wer sich nicht verbessert der steht ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

> Naja komm ne Kostenfrage wärs nicht wenn der Steward oder so kurz mal in Cockpit kommt weil der Kapitän auf Klo muss. Und diese Regelung gibt es doch schon in den Staaten, warum sollten wir also warten bis es bei uns kracht ?


Ich gehöre nicht zur fliegenden Truppe und kenne nicht die Gepflogenheiten der Besatzungsstärke der jeweiligen Länder. Aber man hat es ja schon alleine bei den allgemeinen Kontrollen auf den Flughäfen gesehen


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. März 2015)

Was machen die Eltern des Amok-Piloten jetzt durch? - Leichenteile des Copiloten identifiziert - News Ausland - Bild.de

Da fällt einem nichts mehr zu ein?

Ja was werden die jetzt wohl durch machen, nachdem die Bild eine derartige Hetzkampange gestartet haben?


----------



## Putinversteher (28. März 2015)

Französische Ermittler: Technischer Fehler nicht auszuschließen

Düsseldorf/Paris (dpa) - Französische Ermittler untersuchen nach dem Absturz der Germanwings-Maschine auch die Möglichkeit eines technischen Defekts. Derzeit könne das nicht ausgeschlossen werden, sagte der Chef der in Düsseldorf eingesetzten französischen Ermittler, Jean-Pierre Michel, dem Sender BFMTV. Bei den gemeinsamen Ermittlungen sollen Erkenntnisse vom Absturzort und dem Flugverlauf mit Ergebnissen der deutschen Ermittler verbunden werden, sagte Michel. Nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen soll der Copilot der Germanwings-Maschine den Airbus zum Absturz gebracht haben.

Quelle: DPA


----------



## Amon (28. März 2015)

Das passt doch alles vorne und hinten nicht. Ich frage mich wirklich ob da nicht irgendwas versucht wird um Schaden von Airbus fernzuhalten oder dafür zu sorgen dass niemand das Vertrauen in die Luftfahrt verliert. Da wird dann schnell mal der Co Pilot zum Schuldigen gemacht und Tage später wo sich die Medien auf diesen eingeschossen haben wird dann mal so nebenbei erwähnt dass man auch einen technischen Defekt nicht ausschließen kann.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. März 2015)

soweit man hört muss sowohl die Tür abgeschlossen als auch der sinkflug manuel eingeleitet werden insofern wenn das nicht einen anderen Grund hat kann man einen technischen fehler ausschließen   jetzt da einen anderen Grund zu vermuten bevor man mehr infos hat ist genauso verrückt wie zu behaupten es war nie ein Mensch auf dem Mond oder 911 wäre vonus geheimdiensten durchgeführt wurden oder Kennedy wirde von einem einzeltäter erschossen wurden
  mit Kindle Fire geschrieben werde es am Pc noch verbessern


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Das passt doch alles vorne und hinten nicht. Ich frage mich wirklich ob da nicht irgendwas versucht wird um Schaden von Airbus fernzuhalten oder dafür zu sorgen dass niemand das Vertrauen in die Luftfahrt verliert. Da wird dann schnell mal der Co Pilot zum Schuldigen gemacht und Tage später wo sich die Medien auf diesen eingeschossen haben wird dann mal so nebenbei erwähnt dass man auch einen technischen Defekt nicht ausschließen kann.



Und warum hat er den Piloten nicht reingelassen? Der Co Pilot war wohl nicht draußen um die Scheibenwischer zu inspizieren. Man muss ja erst abwarten was der Flugschreiber erzählt denn bisher ist es ja nur der Voice Recorder den man abgehört hatte, wo man aber keinen Störfall wahrnehmen konnte


----------



## DP455 (28. März 2015)

'Sollte man gelesen haben, wenn einen das Thema interessiert: Germanwings-Absturz: Wie konnte so etwas passieren? - SPIEGEL ONLINE ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

Vielleicht sollten die Ärzte dazu übergehen das die Krankschreibungen von denen direkt an den Arbeitgeber versandt werden, so wäre vielleicht etwas eher was aufgefallen.


----------



## DP455 (29. März 2015)

Das setzt beim Betroffenen vermutlich eher die Hemmschwelle nach oben, überhaupt zum Arzt zu gehen, wenn er das Ende seiner Gedankenkette (den Verlust seines Jobs, der ihm offenbar mehr bedeutet hat als seine Gesundheit) immer vor sich hat. Letztlich genauso hypothetisch wie was gewesen wäre, wenn auf der Gesundheitskarte alle Arztbesuche und verschreibungspflichtige Medikamente / Rezepte abgespeichert gewesen wären und der Fliegerarzt beim jährlichen Routinecheck dann darauf hätte zugreifen können. Dann hätte er sich die Arztbesuche / Medikamente vielleicht auch gespart. Das ist dann halt auch wieder so 'ne Abwägungsgeschichte, was schwerer wiegt - der Datenschutz / die Persönlichkeitsrechte des Piloten (die ärztliche Schweigepflicht) oder das öffentliche Interesse nach Sicherheit...

Germanwings Flug 4U9525 - "Es werden Rätsel bleiben" - Panorama - Süddeutsche.de


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2015)

Ist schon richtig, aber bei Berufen mit so einer Verantwortung sollte Sicherheit höher gestellt werden. 
Auf der anderen Seite muss man trotzdem froh sein das er in den Flieger in taubes Gestein gerammt hat und nicht noch bewohntes Gebiet anvisiert hat


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. März 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> 'Sollte man gelesen haben, wenn einen das Thema interessiert: Germanwings-Absturz: Wie konnte so etwas passieren? - SPIEGEL ONLINE ...


Flugwaffe ? Heißt das nicht richtig Luftwaffe ... spiegel ist genausodumm wie bild aber ansonsten guter artikel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2015)

Ich finde es trotzdem beschämend das der Name so verbreitet wird, egal was er getan hat aus welchen Beweggründen auch immer.  Als Angehöriger hat man so etwas einfach nicht verdient



> Flugwaffe ? Heißt das nicht richtig Luftwaffe


Luftwaffe ist doch fliegende Personal der Armee und die setzen die Maschinen ja nicht als Kamikaze ein, daher ist Flugwaffe doch eher passend


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. März 2015)

Voller vorname und nachname unvollsttändig finde ich auch besser und ganz wichtig das richtige bild und nicht wie geschehen es zuerst jemandem ganz anderen anhängen da erwartet man von Journalisten mehrsorry mit kndle fire getippt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2015)

Jepp, das Bild von ihm war auch nicht nötig


----------



## dsdenni (29. März 2015)

Ihr hättet mal den RTL Bericht sehen müssen...


----------



## Amon (29. März 2015)

In der Blöd hatten die ein Foto von dem wo sie "der Massenmörder" oder so drunter geschrieben haben...


----------



## DP455 (29. März 2015)

SPON sehe ich, was die Berichterstattung angeht, nicht in einer Liga mit Bild. Dazu gehört dann doch eher der Focus mit seiner tendenziösen (siehe Russlandberichterstattung oder alles, was auch nur im entferntesten mit Russland zu tun haben könnte) und absolut unseriösen Berichterstattung, wo es schon seit längerem nicht mehr um Inhalte, sondern wie bei Bild um die reißerischste Schlagzeile (Klicks --> Werbeeinnahmen) geht. 
Was ich erschreckend finde, ist, wer sich alles bereitwillig gegenüber Bild geäußert hat. Da ist ja nicht nur seine (angebliche) Ex-Freundin, sondern auch Piloten, die mit L. (angeblich) zusammen geflogen sind. Mal unabhängig davon, wieviel Bild geboten hat, wären Berufspiloten der Lufthansa (Germanwings) wohl mit die letzten, denen ich eine solche Charakterlosigkeit / Dummheit zugetraut hätte. Dass Bild mit den exklusiven Statements dann auch noch Kasse macht, indem sie das ganze als Plus-"Inhalte" verkauft, ich glaube, dazu muss man nichts sagen. So tief muss man erstmal sinken...


----------



## Sparanus (29. März 2015)

Ich habe grade so ein Anonymus Video gesehen. Ob man einem Video welches die Geschichten von Bild und Co als Verschwörung bezeichnet, aber selbige Magazine als Quelle benutzt trauen kann? 

Zu den Meldungen:
Ich denke die Sache wird ganz schön ausgeschmückt, dass es eine Verschwörung ist glaub ich aber nicht.


----------



## Amon (29. März 2015)

Der Airbus Chef hat sich über diese ganzen "Experten" in den Talkshows aufgeregt. Aber wem erzählt er das? Den Schmierfinken von der Blöd...


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Der Airbus Chef hat sich über diese ganzen "Experten" in den Talkshows aufgeregt. Aber wem erzählt er das? Den Schmierfinken von der Blöd...



Das dachte ich mir auch als ich vorhin auf SPON das hier las: 


> Der Vorstandschef von Airbus, Tom Enders, hat scharfe Kritik an den Fernsehgesprächsrunden über den Absturz des Germanwings-Flugzeugs geübt. "Was wir kritisch hinterfragen sollten, ist das Unwesen, das manche 'Experten' vor allem in TV-Talkshows treiben", sagte Enders der "Bild am Sonntag". "Teilweise wurde dort ohne Fakten spekuliert, fantasiert und gelogen", sagte er. "Oft hanebüchener Unsinn. Das ist eine Verhöhnung der Opfer."
> Germanwings: Airbus-Chef Enders kritisiert Talkshows* - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Und darüber beschwert er sich ausgerechnet bei der Bild am Sonntag / Bild.


----------



## Amon (29. März 2015)

Die Blöd Zeitung lügt auch nicht.  

Ich habe mal das Buch vom Wallraff gelesen wo der sich bei denen eingeschlichen hat. Ist zwar von 1971 oder so, aber ich denke mal an der Arbeitsweise wird sich bei denen nicht viel geändert haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2015)

Schon im meiner Jugend hat man sich über den Münchhausen Kurier lustig gemacht.
Wenn man nicht will das irgendwelche Märchen erzählt werden sollte man seine Informationen wohl dosiert preisgeben und auch nicht davor zurückschrecken den schlimmen Fingern eine Klage mit auf dem Weg zu geben. Gegen das generelle Problem der Besserwisserei ist leider kein Kraut gewachsen


----------



## DP455 (29. März 2015)

Noch ein paar Lesetipps:

Stefan Niggemeier | “Ich versuche auch in diesen Stunden immer, mich an den Fakten entlang zu hangeln.”
Germanwings-Absturz - Wut über Emma-Kommentar - Panorama - Süddeutsche.de
Flug 4U9525: Warum sich die Ermittler so sicher sind - airliners.de


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. März 2015)

Germanwings-Absturz: Co-Pilot vor Jahren wegen Suizidgefahr in Behandlung - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wie kommt ein Suizidgefährdeter als Co-Pilot in ein Flugzeug?


----------



## Hänschen (30. März 2015)

Ich weiss genau was der Pilot hatte  bzw. was schiefgelaufen ist.

Ich hatte das damals nämlich auch.
Man wird durch den beruflichen Erfolg und die vielen perspektiven richtig zum herzlosen Kapitalist/Konsument gemacht komplett mit enormen Verlustängsten wenn es nicht weiter perfekt läuft.
 Und dann kommt was kommen musste: der Absturz mit all seinen Folgen auf einen nicht mehr christlich/nächstenliebig gestählten/geschulten Menschen.

Wäre dieser Copilot weiterhin in seine Kirche gegangen oder mit "lieben" Menschen verkehrt hätte er niemals soetwas getan, denn er war sicherlich kein Monster.


Für mich ein klarer Fall: ein weiteres Opfer der kaltherzigen Konsumgesellschaft, verroht und verlottert


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Germanwings-Absturz: Co-Pilot vor Jahren wegen Suizidgefahr in Behandlung - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Wie kommt ein Suizidgefährdeter als Co-Pilot in ein Flugzeug?



Ärztliche Schweigepflicht.  Hilft den Angehörigen nur leider auch nicht :/


----------



## DP455 (30. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Germanwings-Absturz: Co-Pilot vor Jahren wegen Suizidgefahr in Behandlung - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Wie kommt ein Suizidgefährdeter als Co-Pilot in ein Flugzeug?



Gar nicht, wenn eine Suizidgefahr attestiert wird. Da er, so wie ich das verstanden habe, seine Ausbildung daraufhin aber unterbrochen, sich in Behandlung begeben haben soll und er nach Abschluss der Therapie vom Fliegerarzt als flugtauglich eingestuft wurde, standen ihm danach wieder alle Wege offen. Daraus etwas abzuleiten, nach dem Prinzip: einmal suizidgefährdet, immer suizidgefährdet, wäre hanebüchen.

Und zum Thema ärztliche Schweigepflicht, die scheint wohl auch Grenzen zu haben. Der Gesundheitsexperte von der SPD, Karl Lauterbach, meinte in der BILD, dass wenn Menschen in Gefahr sind, Ärzte verpflichtet seien, den  Arbeitgeber über die Arbeitsunfähigkeit des Mitarbeiters zu  informieren, insbesondere im Fall von psychischen Erkrankungen und  Selbstmordgefahr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2015)

Wann ist er in Gefahr bzw. eine Gefahr für andere? Wo soll es da eine Grenze geben, da letztlich der AN ja entscheidet ob er arbeiten kann oder eher nicht.
Genauso die Sache mit seiner Krankheit, weil man vielleicht mal die Absicht hatte aus dem Leben zu scheiden weil kein Ausweg augenscheinlich vorhanden ist bedeutet das doch nicht das man sich nicht wieder festigen kann. Da müsste ja jeder der es versucht hatte auf Lebenszeit in die Klapse.
Es muss einfach mal abgewartet werden was der Flugschreiber hergibt und manche Zeitungen brauchen dringend mal einen Maulkorb. Das wieder so eine antike Kiste von Emma kommt war ja klar, deren Horizont unterschreitet ja jedes Flachland


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. März 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da müsste ja jeder der es versucht hatte auf Lebenszeit in die Klapse.



Es würde schon reichen, wenn man solchen Leuten nicht zahlreiche Leben anvertraut. Man sieht ja nun, wohin das im Worst Case führen kann.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2015)

Ob sie den Flugschreiber funktionsfähig finden bleibt abzuwarten. Aber die Indizien sprechen eindeutig für einen mutwilligen Absturz. Auch die mitlerweile bekannten Hintergründe über den Piloten. Die Hetze in den Medien, besonders Bild, fand ich aber auch nicht gut. Leider gibt es aber Seiten wie z.B. "Anonymous Facebook" wo wieder Verschwörungstheorien die Runde machen. Es hätte einen Notruf gegeben und angeblich wären französische Kampfflugzeuge in der Luft gewesen. Ich glaube kaum das der franzsösische Staatsanwalt solche Dinge geheimhalten würde nur um schnell einen Schuldigen zu finden. Davon haben die Franzosen nichts und im Endeffekt nur Ärger. Als Quelle wurde irgendein russischer Nachrichtensender genannt. Ich halte die Anonymous Seite für gefährlich, die sollte man dicht machen. Die richtige Anonymous Gruppierung hat sich auch davon distanziert.


----------



## DP455 (30. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> (I) Es würde schon reichen, wenn man solchen Leuten nicht zahlreiche Leben anvertraut. (II) Man sieht ja nun, wohin das im Worst Case führen kann.



(I) Erklären Sie mir doch mal, was oder wen Sie mit "solchen" Leuten meinen. Schubladendenken?

(II) Wozu hat was geführt? Kann es sein, dass Sie in Ihren Schlüssen / Ihrer Festlegung schon weiter sind als die Ermittler, und das, obwohl Sie deren Kenntnisstand gar nicht haben können? Nur weil einige Medien ganz offensichtlich dazu neigen, Menschen vorzuverurteilen, muss man selbst auf diesen Zug nicht auch noch aufspringen.


BILD titelt:

"Staatsanwalt  Amok-Pilot war wegen Selbstmord-Gefahr vor mehreren Jahren in Behandlung"  


Immerhin hat man das Entscheidende nicht verschwiegen...


----------



## Putinversteher (30. März 2015)

Guter Beitrag, lohnt sich anzuhören.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhtPntq6bKI


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2015)

Die nächste Verschwörungstheorie?


----------



## Amon (30. März 2015)

Ich kanns gerade nicht anhören. Worum gehts?


----------



## Zeus18 (30. März 2015)

Was Co Pilot war am Steuer mit Autopilot. Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht so ganz, also das der Co Pilot das Steuer übernahm klar auch doch nicht mit aktiven Autopilot. Da kann man doch kein Sinkflug einleiten.


----------



## Putinversteher (30. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die nächste Verschwörungstheorie?



genau das nicht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Was Co Pilot war am Steuer mit Autopilot. Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht so ganz, also das der Co Pilot das Steuer übernahm klar auch doch nicht mit aktiven Autopilot. Da kann man doch kein Sinkflug einleiten.



Nachrichten lesen und dann solltest du es verstehen.


----------



## DP455 (30. März 2015)

Ne, besser nicht. Im Gegensatz zu den öffentlich-rechtlich bestellten Luftfahrtexperten oder dem französischen Staatsanwalt sollte der Mann als ehemaliger A340-Pilot mit mehreren Jahrzehnten Berufserfahrung wissen, wovon er spricht. Er hat das auch so erklärt, dass es für den Laien nachvollziehbar ist : 

AnderweltOnline: German Wings Absturz â€“ mehr Besonnenheit bitte!

Vereinigung Cockpit e.V. :*

Ohne die Daten des Flight-Recorders lässt sich nur mit denen der Öffentlichkeit gegenüber kommunizierten Aufzeichnungen des Voice-Recorders weder der Ablauf dessen, was genau passiert ist, rekonstruieren, noch eine Aussage darüber treffen, wer oder was (oder Kombination aus beiden, sprich menschliches + technisches Versagen in der Kombination) den Absturz letztlich (beabsichtigt oder unbeabsichtigt) zu verantworten hat. Das ist wohl das Entscheidende...


----------



## QUAD4 (30. März 2015)

grade gefunden auf facebook. guido grad hat ein video von liveleak entdeckt (oder zugesand bekommen) wo von der nachrichtensprecherin auf cbs2 gesagt wird das der andreas l. im kofferram tot aufgefunden worden ist in barcelona. er sollte ja im flugzeug sein. 
quelle: https://www.facebook.com/guido.grandt/posts/873644042702328
quelle: https://guidograndt.wordpress.com/2...aschine-sondern-tot-in-barcelona-aufgefunden/
video: LiveLeak.com - Co-Pilot framed, not on plane

edit: 
quelle: Co-Pilot der Germanwings 4U9252 Andreas Lubitz laut CBS tot im PKW in Barcelona aufgefunden


----------



## Putinversteher (30. März 2015)

mMn. Schwachsinn, sowas würde sich wie ein Lauffeuer verbreiten wenn was dran wäre.  Bitte bischen abwarten wenn sowas aufkommt bevor man es einfach weiterpostet - gibt schon zuviele Spekulationen die sich meistens nach kurzer zeit aufklären lassen.


----------



## DP455 (30. März 2015)

Klar ist das Schwachsinn. Aber vielleicht ist das auch der Sinn, den Medien / der Öffentlichkeit auf diese Weise zu zeigen, wie reflexhaft sie agieren. Irgendein Reporter einer bundesweit vielleicht nicht ganz unbedeutenden Zeitung hört irgendwo was, hinterfragt es nicht, ist stattdessen ganz happy darüber, dass er ja der vermeintlich Erste ist, der etwas in die Welt setzen kann, veröffentlicht es und hat auch wegen der Neuen Medien eine ganze Reihe an, nennen wir Sie mal Followern, die den Mist, ohne ihn ihrerseits zu hinterfragen, weiter streuen. So in etwa läuft das doch...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2015)

Dann wundert es mich aber das sich die Sender nicht überschlagen mit den News, seien es Unterbrechungen der laufenden Sendungen oder per Lauftext. Für gewöhnlich sollte man auch seine Kollegen auch kennen


----------



## Putinversteher (30. März 2015)

Japp, aber Medienkritik musste ja gerade garnicht liefern, so wie sie sich mal wieder selbst demaskieren (ist halt schade das die Leute nicht ihre Schlüsse daraus ziehen und wieder sehr schnell vergessen) 
Hier im übrigen die CBS Seite - Germanwings co-pilot once had suicidal tendencies - CBS News 
Kein Wort von der Meldung.  Ist halt ein zweischneidiges Schwert, ich kann die einzelnen Medien klar verstehen die sich dem Druck ausgesetzt fühlen möglichst schnell und umsatzfördern nachrichten weiterzugeben, aber das macht eben auch gründliche recherche in den meisten Fällen unmöglich, die meisten schreiben ja eh nurnoch Blind auf, was davor bei Reuters über den Ticker lief und nennen das dann eben recherche.


----------



## DP455 (30. März 2015)

Umgang der Medien mit SchÃ¼lern und AngehÃ¶rigen in Haltern (über Niggemeiers Blog darauf gestoßen)...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2015)

Wie immer, Trittbrettfahrer


----------



## Amon (31. März 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Umgang der Medien mit SchÃ¼lern und AngehÃ¶rigen in Haltern (über Niggemeiers Blog darauf gestoßen)...



Ich könnte gerade sowas von kotzen!!! Widerliche Arschlöcher!!! Gladbeck?! Na ihr Presse Ärsche?! Erinnert ihr euch noch?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

Es liegt aber leider auch den sensationsgeilen Lesern und anderem Gesocks was sich an dem Leid anderer ergötzt. Stelle mal ein zerrissenes Autowrack an die Straße und einen Meter dahinter eine nackte Frau auf der anderen Seite. Nimm dann nach 500Metern allen das Handy ab, da wird kaum einer die Frau abgelichtet haben. Aber die Politiker sind da die großen Vorbilder, wem hilft es wenn die Bundesmircoli sich an der Unglücksstelle auftaucht? Niemanden, höchstens noch für die eigene Wahlpropaganda.


----------



## Putinversteher (31. März 2015)

Warum man erstmal skeptisch bleiben sollte was die Suizid Theorie angeht: Kabinenluft: Lufthansa gesteht Probleme mit giftigen Gasen - DIE WELT


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

Das Thema hatten wir am Morgen auf der Arbeit, aber so ein armer Tropf der sich eh nicht mehr wehren kann ist doch reißerische Thema anstatt einem Lüftungsproblem


----------



## keinnick (31. März 2015)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> quelle: Co-Pilot der Germanwings 4U9252 Andreas Lubitz laut CBS tot im PKW in Barcelona aufgefunden



Was ist das? Ist diese Seite ein schlechter Scherz?  Ich zitiere mal aus einem anderen "Beitrag" von denen:



> Ein Report des russischen  Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR) behauptet, dass US Präsident Obama erboste als er erfuhr, das Nato-Kampfjets im Rahmen eines "Wargames" den deutschen Flieger der Germanwings am Dienstag abgeschossen hatte.        Im  Flieger Flight 9525 starben über Frankreich 150 Menschen .
> Obama hatte daraufhin sich geweigert europäische Nato-Kommandeure inklusive Nato Generalsekretär Stoltenberg zu treffen. refused to meet .
> Das Nato-Kriegsspiel über den Alpen wurde angeblich mit Flüssiglaser-Waffen des US DARPA- Projektes durchgeführt.
> 
> Wargame: Obama war über Nato-Abschuß der Germanwings 4U9252 angeblich sehr erbost



So langsam wird es richtig absurd.


----------



## mayo (31. März 2015)

Ja das ist aller feinste Russland Propaganda....


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. März 2015)

Andreas Lubitz wurde gestern von einem Hobbyastronomen auf dem Mond entdeckt. Er soll dort bei -200 Grad in einem Krater hausen. Aber unsere Lügenpresse weiß es natürlich wieder besser. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eTevDc5_k0


----------



## Putinversteher (31. März 2015)

Spinnt ihr drei jetzt komplett ? Das hat weder mit Propaganda auf einer oder der anderen Seite zu tun, sondern einfach die Theorien von ein paar Idioten die Aufmerksamkeit wollen und bei Leuten wie euch, offensichtlich ein Ziel gefunden haben. 
Die Posts auf dieser Seite des Threads könnten bisher nicht deplazierter sein. Und auch von dir großes Kino Split99999, wir haben alle eine Runde gelacht... Nicht...


----------



## ich558 (31. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRCnI1bTNuc

Endlich mal ein gutes Video. Vielleicht wird die Anzahl der ganzen Vollpfosten nun etwas reduziert


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. März 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRCnI1bTNuc
> 
> Endlich mal ein gutes Video. Vielleicht wird die Anzahl der ganzen Vollpfosten nun etwas reduziert



Was was was, das waren gar keine Illuminaten? Aber, aber das kann doch gar nicht sein. Ich habs doch im Internet gelesen


----------



## DP455 (31. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BLcgC4COCCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier mal der Phoenix-Mitschnitt der Pressekonferenz des ermittelnden französischen Staatsanwaltes vom 26.03. , wer sich das noch nicht gegeben haben sollte. Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, dem bei 37:15 angesichts dessen, was 2 Tage vorher passiert war und was der Staatsanwalt dann der Öffentlichkeit noch vollkommen am Anfang der Ermittlungen so mitzuteilen hatte, nicht zum Lachen zumute war? Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass seine nicht vorhandenen Englischkenntnisse in seiner Position und mit dem, womit er da betraut wurde, eher ein Grund zum Weinen sind...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. März 2015)

Franzosen sprechen Grundsätzlich kein Eng und umgekehrt das ist tradition kann man ihm also nicht vorwerfen. Und warum sollte der Pilot die Tür absperren und den Sturzflug selbst einleiten wenn z.B. giftige Luft der Grund für den Absturz wäre und das warum auch immer die Technik versagt und beides auslöst ist doch schon 100% unmöglich, muss man nicht mehr drüber reden bis der chip mit den technischen aufzeichnungen vielleicht doch noch gefunden wird, falls den niemand entwendet hat die Hülle bzw das Gerät wo der drin war wurde ja wohl schon gefunden wenn das keine falschinfo war


----------



## DP455 (31. März 2015)

Ähm, Englisch ist in Frankreich Fremdsprache Nummer 1...


----------



## Adi1 (1. April 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Ähm, Englisch ist in Frankreich Fremdsprache Nummer 1...



Nö, dass kannst Du vergessen. 

Ohne französisch (als Fremdsprache ) kommst Du da nicht weit.


----------



## Amon (1. April 2015)

Die reden kein englisch und erst recht kein deutsch. Als Deutscher wirst du sogar aus Bistros geworfen wenn die merken dass du einer bist. Das nächste mal nach Frankreich fahr ich auf Ketten!


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. April 2015)

Die Franzosen abseits der Grenzgebiete reden _nur_ französisch. Ich hatte als 2. Fremdsprache Spanisch, aber selbst damit gewinnst du in Frankreich keinen Blumentopf 
Mit Englisch und erst recht Deutsch brauchst du auch nicht kommen.
(Ich bin schon in Concarneau am Atlantik im Urlaub gewesen. Schöne Gegend, aber wenn man kein Französisch kann, ist die Verständigung dort schon etwas problematisch ...)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

Je dichter am ehemaligen Kriegsgebiet bzw. Besatzungszone umso eher passiert es das gekonnt ignoriert wird von der Sprache. 

Naja da in Frankreich die Pressekonferenz stattfand ist es ja legitim die in der Landessprache zu präsentieren


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2015)

Die Franzosen sind extrem patriotisch, entweder französisch oder nichts.


----------



## DP455 (1. April 2015)

Ich war bis jetzt nur in Straßburg, Paris und im Zentralmassiv. 'Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass mir irgendjemand aus dem Weg gegangen ist oder androhte, mir irgendetwas zu tun, weil ich zu erkennen gegeben habe, dass ich Deutscher bin. Selbstverständlich habe ich die Leute in ihrer Landessprache begrüßt und mein 10.Klasse-Französisch versucht, soweit zu kommen, wie es mir möglich war. Ich habe auch nicht die Dummheit begangen, mich damit zu brüsten, aus Deutschland zu kommen, sondern das allenfalls nebenbei im Laufe eines Gesprächs erwähnt. Dass jüngere Leute, mit denen ich überwiegend zu tun hatte, sich geweigert hätten, mit mir in Englisch zu kommunizieren, konnte ich nicht feststellen. 

Aber darum geht es auch gar nicht, sondern darum, dass der französische Staatsanwalt im Gegensatz zu den Herren, die neben ihm saßen, offensichtlich nicht mal in der Lage war, eine einfache Frage in Englisch zu beantworten. An der Stelle sollte man sich nochmal überlegen, womit der Herr da betraut wurde. Fakt bleibt, Englisch IST in Frankreich Fremdsprache Nummer 1. Wenn ein Staatsanwalt, der mit Ermittlungen zu einem Luftfahrtunglück betraut wird, nicht mal Grundkenntnisse der Englischen Sprache besitzt, dann finde ich das peinlich. Ob man Englisch nun sprechen möchte (oder nicht), spielt auch gar keine Rolle. Auch nicht, ob man regelmäßig Englisch spricht, oder es nur gelegentlich anwendet. Nochmal, der Punkt ist, dass der Staatsanwalt es erst gar nicht kann...


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2015)

Fahr mal in die Normandie.


----------



## DP455 (1. April 2015)

Nö, das reizt mich nicht...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

> dass der französische Staatsanwalt im Gegensatz zu den Herren, die neben ihm saßen, offensichtlich nicht mal in der Lage war, eine einfache Frage in Englisch zu beantworten.


Lieber die Landessprache anstatt sich kräftig zu blamieren. Wenn ich unsere Politiker höre da möchte man bei etlichen vor Scham in den Boden versinken.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob sich das Unglück jemals aufklären lässt ohne den Beigeschmack von Verschwörung und Co.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. April 2015)

Ist doch wurscht, ob der Staatsanwalt Englisch sprechen kann. Was tut das zur Sache? Helmut Kohl kann auch nicht gut Englisch sprechen und verstehen, und nun? Beide leben nicht in England oder den USA, so what?


----------



## Amon (2. April 2015)

Gerade kam die Meldung dass die zweite Blackbox gefunden wurde.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2015)

Jo, und diese Meldung ist auch einen Post wert. 



> Andreas Lubitz hat sich in den Tagen vor dem Absturz der Germanwings-Maschine  im Internet über Umsetzungsmöglichkeiten eines Suizids informiert. Das  habe die Auswertung von Lubitz' Tablet ergeben, teilte die  Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf mit.
> 
> Demnach suchte der Co-Pilot auch gezielt nach Informationen zu den  Sicherheitsvorkehrungen an Cockpittüren. Auch soll er sich mit  medizinischen Behandlungsmethoden befasst haben.   Die Erkenntnisse stammen aus den Untersuchungen der  Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf, die in der Wohnung des 27-Jährigen  mehrere Unterlagen und Datenträger beschlagnahmte.
> Die Ermittler haben keine Zweifel daran, dass Lubitz das Tablet  benutzte: "Der Name des Anmelders, die persönliche Korrespondenz und  eingegebene Suchbegriffe tragen den Schluss, dass das Gerät im  relevanten Zeitraum vom Co-Piloten genutzt wurde."



Germanwings-Absturz: Co-Pilot informierte sich im Netz über Suizid - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Putinversteher (2. April 2015)

Ich hoffe nur das egal was rauskommt, nicht wieder in aktionismus verfallen wird, überwachungskrempel xyz installiert nur um zu suggerieren das man einen Menschen der Entschlossen ist von so einer Tat abhalten könnte und im Ergebnis sogar kontraproduktiv sind.
Die Medien haben sich mit den letzten Tagen sowieso keinen Gefallen getan - aber umso schöner finde ich es das die Medien auch teilweise ganz schön Gegenwind für ihren Kurs bekommen haben, auch als sie anfangen wollten Depressive Menschen als Tickende Zeitbomben hinzustellen.  
Hoffen wir nur das die Auswertung des Datenschreiber ein bischen Flotter als bei der MH-17 funktioniert.


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2015)

Die zweite Blackbox ist gefunden und die Daten nach Angaben der französischen Staatsanwaltschaft verwertbar. Mal gucken ob sich die ersten Vermutungen bestätigen oder noch was anderes dabei herauskommt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2015)

Anhand seiner " Aktivitäten " wird sicherlich noch einiges kommen aber man kann nur hoffen das die Auswertung schnell passiert und die Gerüchteküche schnell kalt wird.


----------



## T-Drive (3. April 2015)

Eigentlich sind die Hintergründe dieses sehr traurigen und tragischen Vorfalls ja geklärt. Ich glaube nicht dass durch die Auswertung des Flugschreibers andere entscheidende Umstände ans Tageslicht kommen werden.

Wie manche Medien unter dem Vorwand der Informationspflicht Kapital aus dieser Sache schlagen ist auch traurig und macht mich wütend.


----------



## Putinversteher (3. April 2015)

Paradebeispiel : Emma irritiert mit Kommentar zum Germanwings-Absturz - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig, aber bei Berufen mit so einer Verantwortung sollte Sicherheit höher gestellt werden.



Genau das ist aber nicht möglich, wenn man damit droht, Arztbesuche mit lebenslangem Berufsverbot zu ahnden. Man muss sich hierbei einfach mal drei Dinge vor Augen halten
- Pilot ist für viele ein Traumberuf. Die meisten Piloten WOLLEN unbedingt fliegen. Selbst hochrangige Mitarbeiter von Fluggesellschaften, die längst in der Verwaltung tätig sind, fliegen gerne mal eine Maschiene von A nach B, obwohl ebensogut als Passagier teilnehmen könnten.
- Eine Pilotenausbildung ist schweine teuer, die meisten Piloten starten mit massiven Schulden ins Berufsleben
- Vergleichbar gut bezahlte Jobs haben min. 20 Jahre Ausbildungs- (=Studien-) und Berufserfahrungszeit vor sich. 

Oder anders gesagt: Ein Pilot, der nicht mehr Pilot sein darf, schmeißt eine große Leidenschaft und ein Viertel seines Lebens weg.
Und mit dieser Aussicht soll jetzt ein depressiver Pilot offen und ehrlich mit dem Psychologen reden?
Never.




DP455 schrieb:


> SPON sehe ich, was die Berichterstattung angeht, nicht in einer Liga mit Bild. Dazu gehört dann doch eher der Focus mit seiner tendenziösen (siehe Russlandberichterstattung oder alles, was auch nur im entferntesten mit Russland zu tun haben könnte) und absolut unseriösen Berichterstattung, wo es schon seit längerem nicht mehr um Inhalte, sondern wie bei Bild um die reißerischste Schlagzeile (Klicks --> Werbeeinnahmen) geht.
> Was ich erschreckend finde, ist, wer sich alles bereitwillig gegenüber Bild geäußert hat. Da ist ja nicht nur seine (angebliche) Ex-Freundin, sondern auch Piloten, die mit L. (angeblich) zusammen geflogen sind. Mal unabhängig davon, wieviel Bild geboten hat, wären Berufspiloten der Lufthansa (Germanwings) wohl mit die letzten, denen ich eine solche Charakterlosigkeit / Dummheit zugetraut hätte. Dass Bild mit den exklusiven Statements dann auch noch Kasse macht, indem sie das ganze als Plus-"Inhalte" verkauft, ich glaube, dazu muss man nichts sagen. So tief muss man erstmal sinken...



Crews werden afaik regelmäßig (und absichtlich) neu gemischt, dazu kommt die Ausbildung. Vermutlich gibt es ettliche 100 "Piloten, die zusammen mit L. geflogen sind", nicht alle werden noch bei der Lufthansa arbeiten, und der BILD reicht notfalls auch die (selbst geschaffene) Suggestion, es könnte Interview-willige Personen geben, aus, um gleiche mehrere ""Interviews"" zu veröffentlichen...




Headcrash schrieb:


> Ob sie den Flugschreiber funktionsfähig finden bleibt abzuwarten. Aber die Indizien sprechen eindeutig für einen mutwilligen Absturz. Auch die mitlerweile bekannten Hintergründe über den Piloten. Die Hetze in den Medien, besonders Bild, fand ich aber auch nicht gut. Leider gibt es aber Seiten wie z.B. "Anonymous Facebook" wo wieder Verschwörungstheorien die Runde machen. Es hätte einen Notruf gegeben und angeblich wären französische Kampfflugzeuge in der Luft gewesen.



Solange es noch französische Kampflugzeuge gewsen sein sollen und keine russischen (alternativ amerikanische Drohnen), sind die VTler noch in der Aufwärmphase 




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur das egal was rauskommt, nicht wieder in aktionismus verfallen wird, überwachungskrempel xyz installiert nur um zu suggerieren das man einen Menschen der Entschlossen ist von so einer Tat abhalten könnte und im Ergebnis sogar kontraproduktiv sind.



Aktionismus wird man zumindest versuchen 
Aber ich bin gespannt, wie er aussieht. Nach aktuellem Kenntnisstand liegt die Ursache für den Absturz ja zu 50% beim 9/11-Aktionismus.



> Hoffen wir nur das die Auswertung des Datenschreiber ein bischen Flotter als bei der MH-17 funktioniert.




Da hat es gerade einmal zwei Tage (nach dem die Schreiber endlich ausgehändigt wurden) gedauert, bis die Daten ausgelesen waren. Und eine weitestgehende Auswertung dieser und aller anderen direkt zugänglichen Daten wurde nach zwei Monaten veröffentlicht. Was den Abschlussbericht zu MH-17 verzögert, ist nicht die Auswertung der Flugschreiber, sondern die Auswertung des Wracks. Flugschreiber können nun einmal keine Informationen über die äußeren Einflüsse liefern, die bei MH-17 so wichtig sind. Dafür müsste man sich deren Auswirkungen, also das Schadensbild angucken - und warum das bei MH-17 nicht klappt, füllt bekanntermaßen einen anderen sehr, sehr, sehr umfangreichen Thread.
Bei 4U9525 könnte es zwar auch eine Weile dauern, bis die Trümmerstückchen ausgewertet sind, aber nach allen bisherigen Anzeichen wird nach Auswertung der Flugschreiber wohl kaum noch eine technische Frage offen bleiben.


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. April 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genau das ist aber nicht möglich, wenn man damit droht, Arztbesuche mit lebenslangem Berufsverbot zu ahnden. Man muss sich hierbei einfach mal drei Dinge vor Augen halten
> - Pilot ist für viele ein Traumberuf. Die meisten Piloten WOLLEN unbedingt fliegen. Selbst hochrangige Mitarbeiter von Fluggesellschaften, die längst in der Verwaltung tätig sind, fliegen gerne mal eine Maschiene von A nach B, obwohl ebensogut als Passagier teilnehmen könnten.
> - Eine Pilotenausbildung ist schweine teuer, die meisten Piloten starten mit massiven Schulden ins Berufsleben
> - Vergleichbar gut bezahlte Jobs haben min. 20 Jahre Ausbildungs- (=Studien-) und Berufserfahrungszeit vor sich.
> ...


Wenn zb ein Arbeiter der jeden tag schwere Arbeit macht ein schweres Rückenlehnen bekommt kann er seinen Beruf auch nicht mehr ausüben.

Vielleicht liebt der Arbeiter seinen Beruf auch.

Deshalb ist sowas quatsch da ein Pilot Verantwortung für andere Menschen hat.

ein Pilot hat als erstes das Flugzeug mit Passagieren sicher zu fliegen,starten und zu landen.

Danach kommt er selber.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

> Oder anders gesagt: Ein Pilot, der nicht mehr Pilot sein darf, schmeißt eine große Leidenschaft und ein Viertel seines Lebens weg.
> Und mit dieser Aussicht soll jetzt ein depressiver Pilot offen und ehrlich mit dem Psychologen reden?
> Never.


Wenn man denen die Fliegerei noch zugestehen will dann sollten die aber keine Urlaubsbomber mehr fliegen dürfen sondern nur noch Frachtflieger oder Kleinflugzeuge. Aber hat nicht fast jeder irgendwelche Träume mal begraben müssen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2015)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Wenn zb ein Arbeiter der jeden tag schwere Arbeit macht ein schweres Rückenlehnen bekommt kann er seinen Beruf auch nicht mehr ausüben.
> 
> Vielleicht liebt der Arbeiter seinen Beruf auch.
> 
> ...




Und was willst du damit jetzt sagen? Wenn der Arbeiter, trotz Rückenleidens, weiterhin seiner Arbeit nachgeht, dann gibt es nichts und niemanden, der das verhindern kann. In aller Regel ist es umgekehrt so, dass Arbeitnehmer mit körperlichen Gebrechen ihre Arbeit eben nicht mehr ausüben möchten, weil sie aufgrund der Schmerzen eben keinen Spaß mehr dran haben.




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn man denen die Fliegerei noch zugestehen will dann sollten die aber keine Urlaubsbomber mehr fliegen dürfen sondern nur noch Frachtflieger oder Kleinflugzeuge. Aber hat nicht fast jeder irgendwelche Träume mal begraben müssen?



Ich sag ja nicht, dass die Situation toll ist. Ich sage nur, dass du problematische Piloten nicht zur Kooperation zwingen kannst, sondern eher noch abschrecken würdest.
Und wer andere Menschen in den Tod reißen möchte, der muss diese nicht hinter sich im Flieger sitzen haben. Das sollte bekannt sein und wir können verdammt froh sein, dass K. nicht auf die Idee kam, mal einen echten Sicherheits"test" mit einem französischen Atomkraftwerk durchzuführen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

Aber es müsste ein Kontrollmittel her das es ermöglicht in gewissen Berufssparten das Restrisiko gegen Null zu bringen. Hm da sollte er nur den Verputzern ein paar Überstunden verpasst haben wenn man so manche Tests gesehen hatte. Hatte da mal ein Video mit einer F 4 gesehen die an einer Betonwand regelrecht pulverisiert wurde


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. April 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was willst du damit jetzt sagen? Wenn der Arbeiter, trotz Rückenleidens, weiterhin seiner Arbeit nachgeht, dann gibt es nichts und niemanden, der das verhindern kann. In aller Regel ist es umgekehrt so, dass Arbeitnehmer mit körperlichen Gebrechen ihre Arbeit eben nicht mehr ausüben möchten, weil sie aufgrund der Schmerzen eben keinen Spaß mehr dran haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trotzdem ist ein Pilot verpflichtet die Passagiere und Flugzeug sicher ans Ziel zu bringen! 

Wenn er diesen Beruf nicht mehr ausüben kann dann ist es so. 

Ich würde auch gerne meinen Beruf ausüben den ich gelernt habe.

Bringe ich deshalb Menschen um.

Das leben ist kein ponyhof! 

Und bei Menschen die andere menschen befördern wäre es eine Pflicht vom Arzt jegliche Sachen zu melden die die Ausübung des Berufs einschränken.


----------



## Putinversteher (3. April 2015)

Ihr könnt gerne fordern alle Depressiven Menschen aus der Luftfahrt auszuschließen wenn ihr in ihnen nur tickende Zeitbomben sehen wollt, oder euch mit der realität auseinandersetzen das Depressionen sehr verbreitet sind und massig Piloten genauso betroffen sein werden, wie alle anderen Menschengruppen halt auch - und das trotz dieser vielen Depressiven Piloten bisher niemand dadurch zu schaden kam, weil sich eben 99.99999% wenn sie den Druck nichtmehr aushalten "einfach" selber das Leben nehmen und niemanden da mit reinziehen. Ihr könnt aber gerne den Druck auf diese 99.99999% erhöhen, das Risiko von schweren Verläufen dadurch erhöhen um gleichzeitig nichts dadurch zu gewinnen, weil es eben einfach keine 100% sicherheit gibt - findet euch einfach damit ab. 
Wo wollt ihr bitteschön die Grenze ziehen ? Bei einer Depressiven Episode (sehr kurzzeitiger Krankheitsverlauf, inkl. Vollständiger "heilung") direkt nen Piloten seine Berufsfähigkeit absprechen ? Das wäre so als würdet ihr nem Bauarbeiter in die Berufsunfähigkeit schicken weil er sich nen Hammer auf den Finger gehauen hat.

Das was dieser Pilot getan hat sprengt einfach die Möglichkeiten von prävention - Es wird leider immerwieder solche Fälle geben, in denen Menschen meinen nochmal aufzuräumen bevor sie verschwinden,  hauptsache Spuren hinterlassen, hauptsache etwas großes Bewegt und sei es noch so krank.  Aber die Masse der Menschen in seltsame Rahmen zu pressen wie die Vorlagen die euch durch den Kopf schwirren, machen die Welt (natürlich erst in der Summe und nicht durch eure Idee) zu dem Ort der sie ist, der sich für viele eben nichtmehr lebenswert anfühlt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

Ich hatte es ja anderer Stelle schon mal erwähnt, nur wenn die Sache wirklich noch so akut ist dann wird es gefährlich


----------



## DP455 (3. April 2015)

Germanwings Flug 4U9525 - "Es werden Rätsel bleiben" - Panorama - Süddeutsche.de
Germanwings-Absturz: Wie konnte so etwas passieren? - SPIEGEL ONLINE

'Hatte ich zwar schon mal verlinkt, aber egal. Einen erweiterten Suizid ("nur") mit 'ner Depression zu erklären, macht wenig Sinn. Da depressive Menschen nicht nur mit sich selbst ringen, sondern oft Schuldgefühle gegenüber anderen haben, kommt für sie so etwas eigentlich gar nicht in Frage. Die Stigmatisierung, die hier aufgrund von Unwissen durch einige Medien in Gang gebracht wurde, ist widerlich und für die Betroffenen einfach nur schlimm. Wie den beiden Links zu entnehmen ist, ist etwas anderes oder eine Kombination verschiedener Krankheitsbilder viel wahrscheinlicher, als einfach nur von dem auszugehen, was man weiß, nämlich dass er wegen Depressionen in Behandlung war. Viel wichtiger könnte das sein, was möglicherweise unerkannt / unbehandelt blieb, zum Beispiel Psychosen, Persönlichkeitsstörungen (rein spekulativ). Man sollte wirklich abwarten, was die Auswertung der beschlagnahmten Krankenakten ergibt. Eine "einfache" Erklärung, und da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, wird es dann nicht mehr geben...


----------



## mayo (3. April 2015)

Ich glaube hier steigern sich einige etwas zu sehr rein, und Eden einander vorbei.  
Ich finde auch das es in einen Beruf mit solch einer immensen Verantwortung ruhig ein strengeres Konzept zur Überwachung von Piloten angebrachter wäre.  Schließlich schieben die nicht einen Zeitungstrolli morgens um 5 durch die Straßen. Ich würde fast wetten, dass ein Kampfjetpilot bei so einer Krankheit während der Ausbildung  nur sehr schwer bis garnicht zum aktiven Flugdienst zugelassen wird. Und er fliegt alleine mit max +1... (Und kommt jetzt nicht mit Bewaffnung oÄ)

Und der "Einwand " mit dem Traumberuf ist auch weit hergeholt.  Selbst wenn dieser CoPilot mit viel Schulden ins Leben gestartet ist... na und.  Wenn man sich für die Laufbahn eines Piloten im Verkehrsflieger entscheidet, entscheidet man sich auch für die damit einhergehende Verantwortung.  Ohne wenn und aber...

Viele Leute haben Schulden oder verlieren ihren Traumjob...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

Da die ja so solche Probleme hatten den Datenrekorder zu finden wäre es doch auch mal eine Überlegung wert die Ortungsmöglichkeiten zu überarbeiten


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wer andere Menschen in den Tod reißen möchte, der muss diese nicht hinter sich im Flieger sitzen haben. Das sollte bekannt sein und wir können verdammt froh sein, dass K. nicht auf die Idee kam, mal einen echten Sicherheits"test" mit einem französischen Atomkraftwerk durchzuführen...



Da können wir ja nur froh sein, dass keine Atomrakete aus dem Silo starten kann, auch wenn der Soldat den Knopf kräftig herunter drückt.


----------



## Amon (4. April 2015)

Also ich halte das für sehr gefährlich jetzt zu fordern die ärztliche Schweigepflicht aufzuweichen. Wo zieht man die Grenze? Wann sind Lokführer, Busfahrer usw. dran? Irgendwann ist es dann so weit dass die Schweigepflicht komplett abgeschafft wird.


----------



## mayo (4. April 2015)

Wer spricht hier von der ärztlichen Schweigepflicht ? Oder meinst du die medialen Ergüsse ??


----------



## Gripschi (4. April 2015)

Meint er. Weil einige durchaus denken es aufzuheben deswegen. Sprich Prävention.

Kommt bestimmt irwan von der Bild.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Wo wollt ihr bitteschön die Grenze ziehen ? Bei einer Depressiven Episode (sehr kurzzeitiger Krankheitsverlauf, inkl. Vollständiger "heilung") direkt nen Piloten seine Berufsfähigkeit absprechen ? Das wäre so als würdet ihr nem Bauarbeiter in die Berufsunfähigkeit schicken weil er sich nen Hammer auf den Finger gehauen hat.


Nur das ein Bauarbeiter keine Verantwortung für eine große Zahl von Menschen hat.

Für mich war das auch kein "erweiterter Suizid" sondern eher Amok. Und Amokläufer sind nicht "nur" depressiv.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. April 2015)

Bei bestimmten Berufsgruppen z.B. Bewaffnete oder Piloten und bestimmten Erkrankungen die zu so was wie erweiterten Selbsmord oderMord führen könnten oder anderen verbrechen halte iches durchaus für Sinnvoll die Ärtzlicheschweigepflicht aufzuheben. Es sollte dann die mehrzahl der Menschen wichtiger sein als der einzelne.


----------



## keinnick (4. April 2015)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Und bei Menschen die andere menschen befördern wäre es eine Pflicht vom Arzt jegliche Sachen zu melden die die Ausübung des Berufs einschränken.



Das ist so leicht daher gesagt. Wenn es danach geht, dann muss das für alle gelten, die in ihrem Beruf auch nur ansatzweise andere Menschen gefährden könnten. Das könnte dann z. B. auch der Koch in der Großküche der Kantine sein der die halbe Belegschaft vergiften könnte weil er Liebeskummer hat.

Oder Dein Arzt informiert Deinen Chef, da er auf Grund Deiner Leberwerte festgestellt hat, dass Du am Wochenende scheinbar ab und zu mal mehr als der Durchschnitt trinkst. Er schließt daraus, dass Du offensichtlich ein Alkoholproblem hast und darum eine Gefahr am Arbeitsplatz darstellen könntest.

Wo willst Du da also die Grenze ziehen oder soll die Schweigepflicht besser gleich ganz abgeschafft werden?


----------



## Putinversteher (4. April 2015)

Erschreckend wie schnell ihr rechte und Privilegien einfach hergebt, wenn unverständniss auf Angst treffen... 

*sprachlos*


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. April 2015)

Zu dem aktuellen Thema hier gibt es einen sehr interessanten Artikel auf SPON. In dem Artikel werden Zweifel und Kritik der Washington Post und der New York Times mit philosophischen Anklängen reflektiert. 

Debatte über Germanwings-Absturz: Dem Chaos eine Chance - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Wenn er sich alleine mit irgendwelchen Sachwerten verabschiedet hätte wäre es wohl eher als Randnotiz durchgegangen. So ist es aber für viele relevant besonders wenn sogar Flüge anstehen. Wenn man da zeitnah an solche Sachen denkt wie mehr Sicherheit und weniger Rechte ist ja nicht mal verwerflich wenn man sich nach etwas Abstand wieder beruhigt


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2015)

Es war ein verdammter Einzelfall, statistisch gesehen kaum relevant. 

Wo wir aber von Suizid reden, ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die Selbstmordrate und die Menge an Leuten mit Depressionen in den letzten Jahren stark angestiegen ist. Weiß da jemand was genaueres?


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2015)

Die Anzahl an diagnostizierten Depressionen ist hoch gegangen. Das liegt aber eher daran dass gerade in Deutschland solche Dinge erst seit kurzer Zeit als Krankheitsbild ernst genommen werden.
Dass Suizide mehr geworden sind wäre mir neu.


----------



## Putinversteher (4. April 2015)

Die Selbstmordrate blieb recht konstant, die diagnosen stark gestiegen trotzdem ca. 60% unerkannt, Selbstmord ist die häufigste Todesursache bei unter 45 Jährigen, besonders bei Männern.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2015)

Ok danke Jungs. Ist nur ein subjektives Gefühl wie viele Leute in meinem Alter (U18) schon solche Gedanken hatten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es war ein verdammter Einzelfall, statistisch gesehen kaum relevant.



Das ist zwar richtig nur wenn es so eine Menge trifft ist der Einzelfall schon einer zu viel.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2015)

Sollen wir deswegen Grundrechte aufgeben? 
Gegen sowas wie, dass immer 2 Leute im Cockpit sein sollen sag ich ja nichts.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Habe ich das hier mehrfach gefordert? Ich hatte es nur mal erwähnt


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2015)

War mein Post auf dich bezogen? Nein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Nö, ich hatte es nur recht früh mal erwähnt und du das Thema direkt nach meinem Post wieder aufgegriffen hattest.
Ob die 2 Personenregel da jetzt alles rettet wird man sehen


----------



## Amon (4. April 2015)

Diese 2 Personenregel ist doch reine Makulatur. Das ist doch nur damit die Passagiere beruhigt sind. Die sehen einer kommt raus und ein anderer geht rein. Was soll den bspw. eine Stewardess machen? Erstens weiss die garnicht was der Pilot da gerade macht und eingreifen könnte sie auch nicht. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass Stewardessen nicht dazu ausgebildet werden Flugzeuge zu fliegen.  Sinn würde das nur machen wenn ein dritter ausgebildeter Pilot an Board wäre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Code Karten die von beiden gesteckt sein müssen um Änderungen vornehmen zu können oder ein Fingerabdruckscanner?


----------



## Putinversteher (4. April 2015)

Der bei einer entschlossenen Person auch keine Chance hätte wenn der "Suizid Pilot" die beiden einfach erschiesst - mir würden dann nichtmehr viele andere ausser dem Suizid Piloten an Bord einfallen die noch fliegen könnten.


----------



## Amon (4. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Code Karten die von beiden gesteckt sein müssen um Änderungen vornehmen zu können oder ein Fingerabdruckscanner?



Das ist ja wieder was anderes.  Die momentane 2 Personenregel wie es sie bei den amerikanischen Fluggesellschaften gibt ist ja nichts anderes als ich oben beschrieben habe. Das mit den Code Karten wäre sicherlich eine Idee, aber was macht man wenn der eine Pilot gerade weg ist und etwas geändert werden muss?


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2015)

Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand an Bord ist der Fliegen kann? Ich meine bei Ärzten geht es ja auch.


----------



## keinnick (5. April 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Diese 2 Personenregel ist doch reine Makulatur. Das ist doch nur damit die Passagiere beruhigt sind. Die sehen einer kommt raus und ein anderer geht rein. Was soll den bspw. eine Stewardess machen? Erstens weiss die garnicht was der Pilot da gerade macht und eingreifen könnte sie auch nicht. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass Stewardessen nicht dazu ausgebildet werden Flugzeuge zu fliegen.  Sinn würde das nur machen wenn ein dritter ausgebildeter Pilot an Board wäre.



Das sehe ich auch so. Vor einigen Tagen hat ein Pilot in einem Interview mal gesagt, dass jeder Pilot genau weiß, wie er so eine Maschine innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden in eine unkontrollierbare Situation bringen kann in der sie zwangsläufig abstürzt. Da wird dann auch kein Flugbereiter etwas machen können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Aber es müsste ein Kontrollmittel her das es ermöglicht in gewissen Berufssparten das Restrisiko gegen Null zu bringen.



Finde eins und die Welt der Psychologie liegt dir zu Füßen.



> Hm da sollte er nur den Verputzern ein paar Überstunden verpasst haben wenn man so manche Tests gesehen hatte. Hatte da mal ein Video mit einer F 4 gesehen die an einer Betonwand regelrecht pulverisiert wurde



Das Video ist bekannt. Aber ein F4 ist klein und der Betonklotz war iirc 3-5 m dick. Einige französische Reaktorkuppeln liegen afaik unter 80 cm. Von den Hallen, in denen die Kühl- und Notstromanlagen stehen, ganz zu schweigen. Eine bessere Orientierung, was ein gezielter Flugzeugabsturz (egal ob Passagier- oder Frachtmaschiene) dort anrichten würde, bietet Flug AA 77 vs. Pentagon Ring E.




Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist ein Pilot verpflichtet die Passagiere und Flugzeug sicher ans Ziel zu bringen!
> Wenn er diesen Beruf nicht mehr ausüben kann dann ist es so.
> Ich würde auch gerne meinen Beruf ausüben den ich gelernt habe.
> Bringe ich deshalb Menschen um.
> Das leben ist kein ponyhof!



Soweit zu deinen Idealvorstellungen, die ich ja durchaus Teile. Aber wie bitte schön willst du die in die Praxis umsetzen???



> Und bei Menschen die andere menschen befördern wäre es eine Pflicht vom Arzt jegliche Sachen zu melden die die Ausübung des Berufs einschränken.



Welcher Arzt?? Glaubst du ernsthaft, ein Pilot, dem das Leben hunderter Menschen egal ist, geht zum Arzt und redet offen mit diesem, um sich eine psychische Erkrankung diagnostizieren zu lassen, wenn das bedeutet, dass er das einzige verliert, was ihm in seinem Leben überhaupt noch gefällt?




Headcrash schrieb:


> Nur das ein Bauarbeiter keine Verantwortung für eine große Zahl von Menschen hat.



Ersetz beim Bau eines Hochhauses mal einen Teil des Zements gegen Sand.
Todesfälle verursachen kann man fast überall, wer die Meldepflicht teilweise aufheben möchte, sollte sich also sehr genau überlegen, warum denn wo eine Grenze gezogen werden kann.




Amon schrieb:


> Diese 2 Personenregel ist doch reine Makulatur. Das ist doch nur damit die Passagiere beruhigt sind. Die sehen einer kommt raus und ein anderer geht rein. Was soll den bspw. eine Stewardess machen? Erstens weiss die garnicht was der Pilot da gerade macht und eingreifen könnte sie auch nicht. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass Stewardessen nicht dazu ausgebildet werden Flugzeuge zu fliegen.  Sinn würde das nur machen wenn ein dritter ausgebildeter Pilot an Board wäre.



Es geht nicht ums fliegen, es geht nur darum, dass sie dem anderen Piloten die Tür aufmachen kann. Und das kann sie.




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Code Karten die von beiden gesteckt sein müssen um Änderungen vornehmen zu können oder ein Fingerabdruckscanner?



Und was nützt dir das? Sinn der Schutztüren ist, dass ein Pilot das Flugzeug sicher landen, vollkommen unabhängig davon, was die Terroristen in der Kabine mit seinem Kollegen machen. Problem beim Absturz war: Ein Pilot konnte mit dem Flugzeug machen, was er wollte, vollkommen egal, was sein Kollege in der Kabine gemacht hat.
Diesen Widerspruch wirst du technisch nicht lösen können (es sei denn, du ersetzt Piloten gegen Computer)


----------



## Putinversteher (10. April 2015)

Da wir es ja hier auch schon als Thema hatten und offensichtlich auf andere Schlüsse als unsere Politiker kamen - die Meldung wir übereinstimmend auf vielen Portalen gemeldet und soll einige Berufsgruppen betreffen. 
Flugzeugabsturz: Bayerns Innenminister erwägt Berufsverbot für Depressive | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## DerLachs (10. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Da wir es ja hier auch schon als Thema hatten und offensichtlich auf andere Schlüsse als unsere Politiker kamen - die Meldung wir übereinstimmend auf vielen Portalen gemeldet und soll einige Berufsgruppen betreffen.
> Flugzeugabsturz: Bayerns Innenminister erwägt Berufsverbot für Depressive | ZEIT ONLINE


Super Idee. "Unsere Gesellschaft" hat ja jetzt schon mehrfach bewiesen, wie man vernünftig mit psychischen Krankheiten umgehen sollte.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Juni 2015)

Germanwings-Absturz: Co-Pilot Andreas Lubitz fürchtete Erblindung - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2015)

Das man da verzweifelt ist kann ich mir vorstellen aber deswegen besteht noch lange kein Grund über so viele Menschen Elend und Trauer zu bringen. Auch der eigenen Familie hat er so nur Schimpf und Schande hinterlassen


----------

